# Cantilever or Mini-V for CX bike?



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

If one uses a fork with a crown mounted cable hanger is it better to go with high end cantilevers or will a mini V brake provide better performance and easier adjustment? I use my CX bike mostly for dirt roads, utility and commuting so huge amounts of mud are not an issue for me. I found that without a crown mounted hanger, the mini-Vs worked better with little or no vibration. Now that i have a new hugely stiffer fork with crown mounted hanger option, I am wonder how a set of high end cantis would work.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Mini-V will still work better and have more stopping power. The only disadvantage is how close you have to run the pad to the rim.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

LC said:


> Mini-V will still work better and have more stopping power. The only disadvantage is how close you have to run the pad to the rim.


+1 If you plan to commute in moderate to heavy traffic even the the best canti's are never going to stop as good as a pair of mini v's. A "panic" stop to avoid traffic with canti's is pretty pathetic if you're used to modern dual pivot calipers. The fork crown hole will make the canti's perform better than they would otherwise, but still not as powerful as the mini v's.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I run mini v's and with the exception of having to keep the wheels prety true, they work really good. Way better than the cantis.


----------



## rredad (Nov 3, 2008)

LOVE my mini V's.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

LC said:


> The only disadvantage is how close you have to run the pad to the rim.


This seems like a pretty big issue, IMHO. It is not uncommon to have wheels get slightly out of true, and brake rub will really slow you down and make cycling miserable. I've got canti brakes with Koolstop salmon pads on two bikes and they have all the stopping power I need. If canti brakes can't stop you fast enough, either the brakes need adjustment or you have a really cheap set. Canti brakes are also very easy to open when you need to install or remove wheels.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

That's where an adjustable v-brake noodle comes in handy. I live in the mountains and need every bit of stopping power I can get.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

if you don't have to worry about mud/rim clearance, go with mini's. Easier to setup & maintain, lot's less fussy about pads. The whole thing about being more powerful is bunk, but since you've got a lot less variables in setup that's where the "myth" of more power comes in.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Lever choice will also have an effect on your brake choice.

Campy/SRAM levers work better with 85mm brakes. The newer Shimano levers can handle 90mm brakes. If you're running really fat/tall tires and/or fenders, the 85mm brakes may not offer enough vertical clearance (which is a problem that I ran into).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^

How fat is really fat?

I ask because I've been thinking about getting some Mini-Vs for a 'cross bike I race. So the biggest tires it's likely to see are 38mm, and those are negotiable, my "real" race tires are smaller. Also, unlikely to have fenders.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> 
> How fat is really fat?
> 
> I ask because I've been thinking about getting some Mini-Vs for a 'cross bike I race. So the biggest tires it's likely to see are 38mm, and those are negotiable, my "real" race tires are smaller. Also, unlikely to have fenders.


TRP CX8.4s would just barely clear 650x38B tires on my Rawland. We're talking a couple of mm between the cable and top of the tire. Fenders were out of the question, as were 2.1 Nevegals (650B). Schwalbe Marathons in the 650x42B size would have rubbed.

I use Campy levers, so anything longer (brake-wise) really wasn't an option.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Thanks. So, sounds like fine for 'cross racers, less versatile for other drop-bar off-road bikes.


----------



## clbike (Jun 24, 2011)

I switched recently from canti's to mini v's and I love them. I do mostly trail riding on my CX bike and like knowing that I have enough braking power when things get a little out of control. The rim clearance has yet to be an issue for me. When racing picks back up I am sure I will leave these on as they will allow me to take turns a little faster and brake later.


----------



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Guys, thanks for all the great responses. Apparently no one who responded thinks there is any advantage to cantis other than maybe tire and/or mud clearance. I am running Campy Chorus 10 Ergopower and have tired the CX9s. The CX8.4s showed up today and will give them a try. My frame will not take more than a 35c tire so I will probably have the clearance I need. It will be interesting to find out how different the 8.4s will be vs. the CX9s with my Ergo levers.


----------

